# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  حنـــــــــين وياســـــــــــمين.......

## لميس الامام

*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="none,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حنين ..وياسمين...

تتجنى علي اللحظة ...تفتك بي ..
تطاردني وترحل
في ليل عقيم ..في صبحٍ مريرٍ ..
وفنجان قهوة مرِّ كعلقم
صندوق ذكرياتٍ ..
ووريقاتٍ تنوحُ ....تترنحْ.. 
صندوقٌ عتيقٌ ..
شرايينه جفَّتْ ..وانَّتْ   !!

ألملم حرفاً وأرتقُ جرحاً
أمسحُ على رأسِ  أيامٍ  
كانت  بالأمس بلسمْ
كيف أنسى حباً تغشاني  ... 
أرعدَ يوماً وأبرق؟
أينع ليالٍ من العمرِ وأدبرْ
رقد فيه  الحنين على الياسمين
   أغرق بالندى  غصنا وأمطر
شوقاً يطير إلى الحالمين عبقا 
عقداً بهياً يقلدُ  جيدا ً وأكثر
 عطره ينثرُ عَذْبَ القُبلْ
أضحى اليوم ذبلان مُنْكَرْ
تدوسه الأ قدام وتُدْبِر
تنساه أنسام الشذى المُعَطَّرْ
تلقاه في كتابِ الحياةِ مُسَطَّرْ
حروفاً ،فواصلا  ..نقاطاً  
كانت بالأمسِ تَسْكَرْ..[/poem]*

----------


## محمد نديم

*لميس الإمام وخاطرة بطعم الشعر المنتثور*
*حياك الله وحيا قلمك الراقي.*
*النديم*

----------


## سوما

المبدعة\ أ.لميس..
بجد دائما أشعر بالحنين الى ابداعك الثرى.. ولهذا أقدم لكى باقة من الياسمين لتعبر عن أعجابى بأبداعك الفنى الرائع.. :f2: 
فلكى كل تحياتى ومودتى ::h::

----------


## لمسه

حـنـيـن  ..ويـاسـمـيـن


انبهار أمام كل حرف..وإعجاب بكل كلمة

وانصات تام على انغام الجمل 

والسفر.. مع نكهة خاصة لا يجيدها الا القليل

بصراحة الابحار معكـِ .. ممتع جداً

راق لي التعمق.. في حرفك 

عذبة انتِ وحرفك راقي جداً

كل الود وباقات من الورد لـِ روحك

ودمتِ كما انتِ
تحياتي ,ومحبتى

ارجو ان تتقبلى مرورى

----------


## سيدجمال

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررر

----------


## لميس الامام

> *لميس الإمام وخاطرة بطعم الشعر المنتثور*
> *حياك الله وحيا قلمك الراقي.*
> *النديم*


الاستاذ الفاضل والشاعر العبقري محمد نديم

تقبل عذري عن التأخير الطويل جدا في الرد 
ولكن اقسم انها ظروف قاسية مررت بها 
والتي والحمدلله قد زالت بفضل الله ورعايته لي

كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك الكريم وكلماتك الهادئة الشفيفة

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

> المبدعة\ أ.لميس..
> بجد دائما أشعر بالحنين الى ابداعك الثرى.. ولهذا أقدم لكى باقة من الياسمين لتعبر عن أعجابى بأبداعك الفنى الرائع..
> فلكى كل تحياتى ومودتى


الغالية سوما

احمد الله ان استمتعت بالقصيدة النثرية حنين وياسمين واشكرك
على باقة الياسمين وآه لو تعلمي كم اهيم بهذا الزهر الرائع..

مودتي الخالصة يا غاليتي التي اتمنى ان اراها دائما بين حروفي

ماما

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

> حـنـيـن  ..ويـاسـمـيـن
> 
> 
> انبهار أمام كل حرف..وإعجاب بكل كلمة
> 
> وانصات تام على انغام الجمل 
> 
> والسفر.. مع نكهة خاصة لا يجيدها الا القليل
> 
> ...



الرقيقة لمسة

وكيف يا غاليتي لا اتقبل مرورك 
حضورك وحده اضاء شعاع الرقة والجمال 
فوق سطور القصيده
اشكرك يا غاليتي انه وسام اقلده حرفي ما جاء من اطراء واعجاب
كوني دائما بخير وبانتظار مشاركاتك في اعمالي..

مودتي الخالصة وشكري الجزيل

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررر


الاستاذ سيد جمال

وانا بدوري اشكر لك هذه اللمسة الرقيقة

لميس الامام

----------


## Dr.Hammood

جميل بطريقه غير طبيعيه 

كأني اسمعكِ تلقيها على مسامعي ف اصمت

تقبلي مروري ب عظم ساحاتك العذبة

----------


## لميس الامام

> جميل بطريقه غير طبيعيه 
> 
> كأني اسمعكِ تلقيها على مسامعي ف اصمت
> 
> تقبلي مروري ب عظم ساحاتك العذبة



اشكر زيارتك دكتور
لي الشرف ان يكون وقع القصيدة بهذا الجمال على نفسك 
راجية ان اكون دائما بحجم تلك المساحة التي قميتني....

شكري وتقدير البالغ..

لميس الامام

----------


## السندباد 2008

ابداع 

تسلم ايدك

تحياتى

----------


## لميس الامام

اشكؤك سندباد دائما يسعدني مرورك

تحياتي

لميس الامام

----------


## محمد طلعت

الفاضلة ............ لميس الامام

                                     تحياتى ............ ووردة جميلة أضعها بين أناملك ....

                                      ( مدونة دروب الغربة )   تنتظر مشاركتك ..

 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخ الكريم محمد طلعت

شكرا اخي والف شكر على مرورك وعلى الدعوة التي قدمتها لي للمشاركة في مدونة دورب الغربة
ولكن كيف لي ان اشارك ولم تبعث لي الرابط؟

الف شكر مرة اخرى على وردتك الجميلة :f2: 

لميس الامام

----------


## كاميليا



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأم الفاضلة    ...   لميس الإمام








اليــوم .. ليس كسائر الأيـــام
اليــوم بــدا مختلفـاً .. وضّاءً 
ملوّنــاً بأزاهير ابداعكم هنـــا 
ومُعطّر بشذى ارواحكم الطيبة

اليــوم .. نحتـفل بفوزكــــم
بجائزة حورس أبــناء مصر 
يامن غرستم حــب الأنتمــاء
فكنتم رمز العـطـاء والوفاء




ابـدعتــم هنا .. فـامتعتـم 
وارتقيتم بنــا حد السماء
فما كان منّا الا ان نقابــل 
العطاء بـ العطاء

تـقديـــراً لـــهـــذه الجهــــود 
وتثمـــيناً لهــذه العطـــاءات
أتقــدم بأسمى آيــــات الشكر 
والعرفان لشخصكم الكريـــم
لتميزكم في هذا المــوضوع
الذي استحق بجدارة جائزة
حورس ابناء مصر 2008





كل عام وأنتم لأبناء مصر مصـــدر الفـرح 

كل عام وأنــا أجمــع كلمــات التهنئة

لكي أصنع منها باقة ود وحب 

لأهديها لك لتميزكم

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 90"]سيدتى الفاضلة
لميــس الإمــــــــــــام

ألف مبروك 
الفوز بجائزة الإبداع
فى مسابقة 
حورس الذهبى 

وفقك الله 
ومن نجاح إلى نجاح
وفى إنتظار إبداعاتك الشعرية والخواطر النثرية الرائعة

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى[/frame]

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]الابن الغالي أيمن خطــــــــاب

لك بالغ شـــــكري وتقديــــــــري على هذه التهنئة الرائعة
وأشكر لكل من ساهم في منحي هذا الوسام الذي اعتبره شرفا
عظيما اقلده جيدي...

كل التقدير والاحترام لك أيمن .......

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]الاستاذ القدير رضا لاري

لا يسعني الا ان اشكر لك هذه التهنئة الجميلة
واتمنى من كل قلبي لمنتدانا ابناء مصر الرائع
دوام التقدم والازدهار دائما وأن يعلو ويسمو
في ساحات النت الواسعة برفعة وامتياز..

خالص تقديري واحترامي وشكري العميق

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="12 80"]أخي الفاضل اسكندراني

يالحظي الرائع ان اكون ممن حازوا هذا الوسام الرائع
بفضلكم وتشجيعكم لي ولغيري من كتاب الابداع الادبي

لا تعلم مدى فرحي وابتهاجي بهذا التميز الرائع 
راجية لابناء مصر ادارة ولجنة تحكيم ومشرفين
التوفيق دائما لرفعة هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي
يشرفني ان اكون احد كوكيباته المنيرة في عالم
النت...

مودتي وخالص تقديري

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## loly_h

*أختــــــى الرقيقـــــــــــة ... لميــــــس الإمام

مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم أختى الحبيبــــــــة

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...

*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]غاليتي loly

الف مليون شكر على تهنئتك الرائعة
ومبروك فوزك ايضا غاليتي 
دائما الى الامام ابناء مصر
معا لنرفع قامة هذا الصرح 
عاليا الى قمم المجد...

مودتي وخالص تقديري

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سوما

*المبدعة\أ. لميس.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## لميس الامام

> 



*أخي اسكندراني

مرة اخرى اشكرك من كل قلبي
على الثقة العظيمة والتهنئة الرائعة

اختك

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

> *المبدعة\أ. لميس.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
> ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
> *



*ألف شكر يا سوما
على تهنئتك الرقيقة العذبة

مودتي وخالص احترامي وتقديري

لميس الامام*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


اختي .. لميس 



حنين بلون الياسمين 
لها معنى و روح 
لا تعترف إلا بالبياض 
ولا تبوح إلا بحكايا العطر و الحب 

غاليتي لميس  .. يا قلب من ياسمين 
هنا جمال يصعب جداً مجاراته بحروف تشبهك 
ذلك لأن حرفك لا يشببه أي حرف ! 

دمتِ ودام حرفك يستقطب الدهشة والإعجاب. 
والف الف مبروك التميز 


: 

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## kethara

غاليتى وتوأم الروح والقلم

العطره لميس الامـــــــــام





أسوق أليكِ غاليتى كل عبارات التهنئة لفوزك

بحورس التميز فأنتِ أهل له وعنوانه المميز

بوركت مشاعرك الرقيقه وحروفك الرشيقة

ودام تحليقك بسماء الإبداع رقيقتى

وكللت كل أعمالك بالنجاح

مع تحيتـــــــــى وتهنئتى

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]غاليتي قيثارة

اشكرك بعمق المودة التي تصلني بك
ادبيا وثقافيا وصداقة
هذه الجائزة وجائزتك وجوائز الاحباء الذين منحوها
هي وسام نعلقه جميعا عقدا من لؤلؤ على صدورنا
راجين من الله عز وجل ان يرتقي منتدانا الحبيب
الى اعلى قمم الثقافة والمعرفة

اكرر شكري وتقديري لتهنئتك الاكثر من رائعة

وتقبلي مني طاقة زهر من الياسمين 


لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أختى الغالية الشاعرة الجميلة والأديبة اللبيبة 
لميس الإمام

الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لكِ بدوام الرقى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *[frame="2 80"]الابن الغالي أيمن خطــــــــاب
> 
> لك بالغ شـــــكري وتقديــــــــري على هذه التهنئة الرائعة
> وأشكر لكل من ساهم في منحي هذا الوسام الذي اعتبره شرفا
> عظيما اقلده جيدي...
> 
> كل التقدير والاحترام لك أيمن .......
> 
> لميس الامام[/frame]*




*



الأم الفاضلة .. أ. لميس الإمام 




باقة ود وتقدير واحترام أهديها لكِ على عذب حرفك 

وعلى تشجيعك الدائـــــم لكلماتي المتواضعه 

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بي

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## لميس الامام

الاستاذ الرائع صفحات العمر

بالغ شكري وتقديري لهذا المرور الرقيق 
والتهنئة الرائعة..متمنية للجميع دوما
الفوز والتقدير

خالص احترامي وتقديري

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الابن الجميل ايمن خطاب

لا شكر على واجب فأنت تستحق كل الخير

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الشحرورة كلك ذوق والله وآسفة على التأخر في الرد
ولكن العمل يقف حائلا دون الورود على المنتدى وعلى النت بصفة عامة

اشكر تهنئتك الرقيقة الرائعة

مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## قلب مصر

المبدعة لميس الإمام  :f: 
بحروف وموسيقى رسمت مشاعر وأحاسيس على القلوب
وبحنين وياسمين أضفتي عطرا متفردا مبدعا لأبناء مصر

أشكرك على إبداعك الراقي أدامه الله عليكي 
تحياتي وتقديري

وألف مبروك الفوز بحورس أبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]الأخت الحبيبة ام يوسف (قلب مصر)

اشكرك يا غاليتي على تهنئتك الرقيقة
ودام لي مرورك العطر ..
فخورة لاني ابنة من ابناء مصر بحق..
لكم خالص شكري وتقديري على هذا الوسام الرائع
الذي اعتبره نقطة تحول عظيمة في مسرى حياتي الادبية

لك مني باقة زهر معطرة شكرا وتقديرا لتواجدك البهي...

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## medhatelmorsy

عقداً بهيـاً يقلـدُ جيـدا ً وأكثـر 
عطـره ينثـرُ عَــذْبَ القُـبـلْ 
أضحـى اليـوم ذبـلان  مُنْكَـرْ 
تـدوسـه الأ قــدام  وتُـدْبِـر 
تنسـاه أنسـام الشـذى المُعَطَّـرْ 
تلقاه في كتـابِ الحيـاةِ مُسَطَّـرْ 
حروفـاً ،فـواصـلا ..نقـاطـاً 
كـانـت بـالأمـسِ  تَسْـكَـرْ.. 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

كلمات عميقة الحزن المكسر 
من تحداها سيخسر
ومن جمال مذاقها
شعرت في فمي عسلا مكرر

شعر مدحت المرسي سليم

تستحقين المدح  كل المدح علي راوائعك و أكثر
تقبلي مروري ولا تحرمينا جديدك

----------


## عذراء الروح

*كلمات رقراقه
كنسيم الليل العليل 
ترافق همس قلبك
بحب 

دمت بجمال قلبك ...

اسمى التحايا والتقدير*

----------


## eng abdallah

راااااااااااااااااااائع

جداااااااااااااااااا

مشكووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## لميس الامام

> *كلمات رقراقه
> كنسيم الليل العليل 
> ترافق همس قلبك
> بحب 
> 
> دمت بجمال قلبك ...
> 
> اسمى التحايا والتقدير*


*عذراء الروح 

اشكرك غاليتي على هذه الزيارة الرقيقة والكلمات الانيقة

دمت بمودة

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

> عقداً بهيـاً يقلـدُ جيـدا ً وأكثـر 
> عطـره ينثـرُ عَــذْبَ القُـبـلْ 
> أضحـى اليـوم ذبـلان  مُنْكَـرْ 
> تـدوسـه الأ قــدام  وتُـدْبِـر 
> تنسـاه أنسـام الشـذى المُعَطَّـرْ 
> تلقاه في كتـابِ الحيـاةِ مُسَطَّـرْ 
> حروفـاً ،فـواصـلا ..نقـاطـاً 
> كـانـت بـالأمـسِ  تَسْـكَـرْ.. 
> 
> ...




الاستاذ الشاعر مدحت مرسي

تذييل رائع للقصيدة ..
اشكر اطراءك وحسن تذوقك

ولنا لقاءات كثيرة قادمة بإذن  الله

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

> راااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووورة


الباشمهندس عبدالله

اشكر مرورك ووتذوقك للقصيدة..
 :f2: 
مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## a_leader

الله يا استاذة لميس ,, الله
اجمل كلمة اعبر بها عن رائعتك هى ,, الله

دمت بخير يا فندم

----------


## لميس الامام

a leader العزيز

تحية مشرقة لمرورك الرائع 
واحمد الله ان حازت قصيدتي رضاك ورضى الآخرين

كل الود والتقدير لشخصك النبيل


لميس الامام

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="none,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حنين ..وياسمين...
> 
> تتجنى علي اللحظة ...تفتك بي ..
> تطاردني وترحل
> في ليل عقيم ..في صبحٍ مريرٍ ..
> وفنجان قهوة مرِّ كعلقم
> صندوق ذكرياتٍ ..
> ووريقاتٍ تنوحُ ....تترنحْ.. 
> ...


 سيدتى

ماهذا 
 احقا هذه حروف وكلمات نتداولها نحن فى 
قصائدنا وخواطرنا
لاء
والف لاء
والا فقد تجمعت سحب سوداء أمام اعيننا
فلم نرى جمالها

سيدتى
ما أروع ما أصاغته اناملك من صوره موسيقيه شجيه
تأثر من يتعمق فيها
لقد استسلمت لكى الحروف عن طيب خاطر
فكنتى بها مبدعه
رائعه  
بل اكثر من رائعه

وتقبلى اعتزارى  لاننى لم اصل بمشاركتى لشئ ولو قليل مما تستحقه معزوفتك
فـــ شكرا جزيلا 
دمتى ودامت ابداعاتك
 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

*الاستاذ وجدي محمود

اشكرك جدا على كلماتك التي اخجلت تواضعي حقا
نعم ..انها من القصائد التي اعتز بها حقا..لانها نبعت
من عمق الوجدان........

سعيده بحضورك وتواجدك ودائما مرحبا بك بين حروف بوحي ..

خالص الشكر والتقدير وشذى الورد

لميس الامام*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *حنين ..وياسمين...* 
> *تتجنى علي اللحظة ...تفتك بي ..*
> *تطاردني وترحل*
> *في ليل عقيم ..في صبحٍ مريرٍ ..*
> *وفنجان قهوة مرِّ كعلقم*
> *صندوق ذكرياتٍ ..*
> *ووريقاتٍ تنوحُ ....تترنحْ..* 
> *صندوقٌ عتيقٌ ..*
> *شرايينه جفَّتْ ..وانَّتْ !!* 
> ...


* الأخت الفاضله لميس الأمام*

*سطورك داعبت أوتار المشاعر برقه بالغه*
*فجاءت وكأنها عزف منفرد على بيانو في أحد الأركان الهادئه المضاءه بشموع يتراقص لهبها*
*أو شجن صادر عن آلة كمان أمسكها عازفها بإقتدار شديد*
*تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## لميس الامام

*الاستاذ المبدع عصام علم الدين

شكر وتقدير خاص لحضورك المميز
أعتز بشهادتك واسمحلي ان اقلدها وساما
فوق هامة حروفي...

خالص التقدير وجل التحايا..

لميس الامام*

----------

